# just ordered my router.



## newby (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, well after ALOT of research and advise from the forum I ordered the Bosch 1617evspk router, the ra1181 bench,and bits from MLCS8377. 
I think I am putting the cart in front of the horse here. Now I,m reading about bushings,templetes etc. Is it better to get used to the new tools then worry about that stuff. If I get bushings do I need a different base plate?,any thoughts on a good set of bushings, again there is too much info. out there. Now if anyone wants to come give lessons I,m ready {ha ha}. THANK YOU to everyone in the forum. Everyone is so nice and helpful. I spend alot of time here and it has become My favorite site Mike::thank_you2:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

fisherman123 said:


> Hi everyone, well after ALOT of research and advise from the forum I ordered the Bosch 1617evspk router, the ra1181 bench,and bits from MLCS8377.
> I think I am putting the cart in front of the horse here. Now I,m reading about bushings,templetes etc. Is it better to get used to the new tools then worry about that stuff. If I get bushings do I need a different base plate?,any thoughts on a good set of bushings, again there is too much info. out there. Now if anyone wants to come give lessons I,m ready {ha ha}. THANK YOU to everyone in the forum. Everyone is so nice and helpful. I spend alot of time here and it has become My favorite site Mike::thank_you2:


Hi Mike, congratulations on the new acquistion
Bosch uses a little different quick disconnect bushing but also have and adapter that will allow it to take the threaded style. Some like the Bosch style but IMHO, I would opt for the adapter right off. With the Bosch style you are pretty much locked into Bosch bushings. I'm not sure, but I don't think they offer them in a short barrel which you would need for thinner template stock nor do I think they offer inlay sets or other bushing configurations. Another option would be an aftermarket baseplate such as the Milescraft Turnlock system which comes with quick connect bushings and includes the adapter plate. They also offer quick connect accessories such as edge guides and circle jigs that are compatible with the system.
Warning though, once you get hooked on bushings, there is no turning back


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

My 2 cents is use what you have until you know what you got..... then you'll know what you need.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats on the buy, Mike. 

I heard there was a special accessory for the Bosch 1617 that would make it work like a CNC machine, but with _*mind control*_. You just need to think in German. 

The placement of carts and horses can be flexible, as long as the horse is willing to push, as well as pull. :dirol:


----------

